# Unusaual experience?



## mjr810 (Aug 24, 2008)

First I should say that my wife has borne 5 children so she's not as 'tight' as she once was. Still, I find sex with her very satisfying and I think she does, too as she orgasms multiple times -- 5, 6, 7 times is not unusual. But, because I am of average size I got to thinking that she doesn't 'feel' me the same as she once did...hmmm...what to do?

So, I went to the toy store and purchased one of those rather large didlos. Its a nine inch and 7 inches around. I showed it to her and she said no way, it won't fit. But I finally talked her into it. I went very slowly and gently and eventually was able to insert it all the way in. 

Guess what? Once I got going with it she didn't want me to stop. I mean, we were going for 30 minutes and I finally had to stop because my arm was getting tired. I could see that she was getting so much satisfaction she seemed to be on another planet. WOW! 

Don't get me wrong; I'm not jealous of this thing. It was what she needed and I'm happy for her to have experienced this. I suspect the only thing missing was the 'warmth' of the real thing. 

I offered to get her a well endowed escort with the one stipulation that I would be allowed to watch but she said she doesn't want to. But I know she really does. 


why won't she do it? How can i convince her that it is ok to get the real thing. I'm also wondering how many women out there would take their husbands up on an offer like this?


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Honestly, if my boyfriend offered that, no way would I take him up on it. I'd also be highly offended. Our sex life, while a great part of our relationship, is not ALL of our relationship. 

First of all, if you are average size, I'm sure she feels you just fine. And even if she didn't, the fact is, she's with you. If sex was that important to her, and you weren't satisfying that need, I'm sure she would have let you know by now. 

Also, I may have a very suspicious mind, but if it were me, I'd be wondering if you weren't trying to put me in a position where you could later accuse me of cheating. 

I don't think you can, or should try, to convince her. She doesn't want to. Leave it alone. If you push, you're likely to drive a wedge between the two of you and cause much bigger problems.


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

It's a huge step from a toy to bringing another person into your marriage. You may have it worked out completely in your own mind, but that doesn't at all mean that it will go the way you think. More importantly, you're not really considering your wife's thoughts and feelings very well here either. What you may think is a selfless act on your part could very well be completely revolting to her. 

You say, "she said she doesn't want to. But I know she really does." I would argue very strongly that you do NOT know she "really does." I think you owe your wife the respect to take her at her word. If she says she doesn't want to do this, satisfy your cravings with the toy. 

Meanwhile, I strongly suggest that you keep talking with her to learn more about what makes your wife tick mentally, emotionally, and sexually. Tread very, very, VERY carefully in the arena of fantasies of others in the bedroom. These things very often go far, far worse than anyone expects.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

I swear I will never understand this facination


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Doesn't seem to ever matter how many people scream from the rooftops that this is a bad idea, with numerous posts to back it up - you presume your experience will be different.

Leave it in the realm of fantasy - or selfishly (yes, this is about you not her, regardless of your rationale) jeopardize your marriage. Just don't see how it's worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mjr810 (Aug 24, 2008)

atruckersgirl said:


> Honestly, if my boyfriend offered that, no way would I take him up on it. I'd also be highly offended.
> 
> ((I rreally didn't intend to offend her. I considered that but probably not enough. Thanks for pointing it out.))
> 
> ...


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Kobo said:


> I swear I will never understand this facination


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

A marriage is hard enough with just two people involved. More than two people in a marriage makes it darn near impossible. Just read all the posts on this forum for proof!


----------



## Eraz2010 (Apr 1, 2010)

I suspect my wife would lurve to try a large black guy one day, but I leave it in the theoretical fantasy world... maybe when we're both 60+ and if I'm allowed to try a black chick too... she's never directly said anything, I just get a feeling. I found a whole bunch of black-lady porn on her dads computer hard-drive once. Maybe it runs in the family! LOL!


----------



## Sixgunner (Mar 5, 2008)

Is is like throwing a hotdog down a hallway? 

Pretty weird stuff....


----------

